# Favorite wooden cranks?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive been on a wooden crank kick all year. Ive been using Bagleys, D-Baits, and Thunder Shad. I only use a few different colors (shad, crayfish, or chartreuse), but I would like to experiment with some new brands. Just looking for something with a little different action. Any other wooden cranks that I should try?


----------



## me223 (Apr 23, 2005)

Try Poe's. They have a different wobble to them than alot of others.

Mike


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

Try those www.brianscrankbaits.com

Let me know if your interested in more wooden crankbait.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just bought a few Poes, I can't wait to try them.


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Balsa, copper thru-wire and lead tuning tabs....what more could a man ask for?


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

pretty pretty pretty. i love wooden crankbaits! i like Lazer crankbaits(not yet mentioned).


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I like Poe's they have a pretty good action watch don't salp them on the water they will break into a million pieces take it from experience lol


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i might have to try that just to see if it's true...


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

original fat rap --got some many cranks I don't use them as offen as I should


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

shysterorange- Im very interested in the Tbaitswhere can I find them?


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Rooster,
Unfortunately, you cant.... I cant make enough of them to sell them. I have probably 6-7 hours in each bait... No way I could sell these at prices comparable to a Weebait or a Dbait... That would come down to 2 dollars an hour and not include the price of the materials. I have been making cranks for the last 8 years and these are my latest and best designs. Perhaps I will make them for sale in the next year or so... If I would have been taking names and numbers I could have sold several hundred so far...If you want to see custom crankbaits....here is a forum that you can go to. You must create a user name if you want to see the pictures...it is worth your time.. 

www.tackleunderground.com

go to the hardbaits forum and the photo gallery of hardbaits...you wont find these on shelves anyware nearby... good ole countryboy craftsmen hard at work.



Thanks

Mike


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

Is there something wrong with tackleground.com? I've tried to get in their site but only get listing of search & it keep coming up as display page each time I click their link on search list. I have yet access because of the same result for 3 months! You having same problem getting to their site? This started right after I posted the pic of my custom painted crankbait!


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

I meant tackelunderground.com


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

No, I have been on that website for the last year 2 to 3 times daily... are you sure you have the right website...


www.tackleunderground.com

I was just on it...5 minutes ago....

Post a copy of your crank on this site...

Mike


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

I just click that link you posted, its "Page not found" its what I've been getting for last 3 months. No problem with ANY site but that one.

I don't have the pic of it anymore. I deleted it after I posted it at tackleunderground


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

It has to be in your computer.... something blocked on internet explorer...go to security settings and tell it to allow that website... I clicked on both of those links and it sends me straight there... no problems... something on your pc is blocking this website.

Mike


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I started my first batch of hand carved crankbaits a few days ago. I carved 6 wooden bodies, but Im now down to just three. The other three were destroyed in different parts of the building process (2 cutting the slot for the bill, and one when drilling the belly weight hole). After they dry tonight (waterproof undercoat), I will test and see if they float/dive tomorrowIf they do, Ill have them painted by the weekend!..I feel just like an expecting mother! LOL


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

have you been on tackleunderground? what is your username on that site?


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I love Bagley Balsa B's, Killer' B's.......I just inheirted a bunch of old bagleys. First time I used one a caught a bass on it.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

shysterorange- Ive been doing a LOT of reading on tackleunderground. I just registered with rooster as a username, but I have not posted.


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Rooster,
I wish they had that site when I started making cranks. It would have eliminated alot of trial and errror answered a whole bunch of questions.
Everything has been discussed and there are even tutorials with step by step pictures...

Although you still must be a pretty good woodworker and handy with tools. Some of the secrets will not be mentioned...of course.


You can catch me on there as Tbait........

good luck


----------

